# Andrew Imbrie



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone have any particular interest in Andrew Imbrie? I have to admit, I had always found his work incomprehensible. But recently I listened to his Requiem, and found it quite accessible. Does anyone have particular favorites of his?


----------



## revdrdave (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a recording of Imbrie's 3rd symphony in my collection somewhere, an old CRI recording with Harold Farberman and the London Symphony. I've not listened to it in years but my recollection is that I liked it very much.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Andrew Imbrie -- certainly a name one doesn't hear very often.

One of my favorite discs for years has been the Imbrie Violin Concerto on Columbia, coupled with Cecil Effinger's Little Symphony No 1. The Effinger piece alone is worth the price of the disc, but the Violin Concerto is stunning modern music -- colorful, hauntingly dark, beautiful.









I also cherish the Third Symphony on CRI coupled with William Schuman's _Credendum_ (_Article of Faith_). Again, two winners.









I also have the Requiem, coupled with the Concerto No. 3, on a Bridge disc. I recall purchasing this disc on the strength of my affections for the above two discs. I can understand someone finding the Requiem attractive.









Off hand, I think that's my entire Andrew Imbrie collections. There's not a weak link in the lot, but I would stand to acquire and hear more of the man's work, and that's something I may look into today.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2014)

I like his Piano Concerto No.3--I have a live recording of it with Marc-Andre Hamelin--very powerful piece.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

SONNET CLV said:


> View attachment 46015
> 
> 
> Got it!
> ...


Plus I have the String Quartets #2 & 3 on LP by the California Quartet & the Walden Quartet









I guess I'm an Imbrie groupie


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

Kontrapunctus said:


> I like his Piano Concerto No.3--I have a live recording of it with Marc-Andre Hamelin--very powerful piece.


Hamelin recorded this? Now THAT would be worth getting!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

SONNET CLV said:


> Andrew Imbrie -- certainly a name one doesn't hear very often.
> 
> One of my favorite discs for years has been the Imbrie Violin Concerto on Columbia, coupled with Cecil Effinger's Little Symphony No 1. The Effinger piece alone is worth the price of the disc, but the Violin Concerto is stunning modern music -- colorful, hauntingly dark, beautiful.
> 
> Off hand, I think that's my entire Andrew Imbrie collections. There's not a weak link in the lot, but I would stand to acquire and hear more of the man's work, and that's something I may look into today.


Ah, so that's where I heard Effinger's Symphony. That is truly a charming little work. I haven't heard it for years, but remember really liking it a lot. Strange coupling it with Imbrie, as I recall. It's quite a different work, Effinger's being much in the Romantic tradition.

Thanks for mentioning Imbrie's Violin Concerto. I'll have to look that one up.


----------

